# TDI Test Scheduled..



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I just got Sonic scheduled for his TDI test on May 1st and I have to admit, I'm already a little nervous. It's something I have wanted to do with him for a long time, but I just got really busy with other items and wasn't able to put the time in with him to really get ready.

Well the timing finally got right and I've even been able to get some private lessons in with my trainer and so far everything we ask of him he has been doing wonderfully. Even the parts that I was worried about (i.e. supervised separation and walk by treats/food on the ground) haven't really been a problem. He absolutely knows when it's time to 'work' and performs great.

My biggest fear now is the fact that I have to travel an hour to get to the testing location (which was the closest I could find). Sonic always gets a little anxious in longer car rides, so I'm going to have to take him up a bit early to ensure he's settled by test time. And since its farther away it's not our usual trainer/evaluator or location, I'm sure that I will be a little nervous about that, but he most likely won't care one way or the other.

Anyway, I'll keep you all posted after the test on how we do. Wish us luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Good Luck to you! I'm sure he will do a wonderful job!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL whats a TDI test?


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh sorry.. TDI stands for Therapy Dog International. It's one of the largest and most recognized therapy dog groups. The test encompasses 13 items that evaluate your dogs overall basic obedience, general personality and reaction to a hospital-like environment. They have to do sit, down, stay, recall, leave it (walking by a food item on the floor and ignoring a treat being handed to it by a stranger), heel, wait at a doorway, greeting friendly strangers/patients and other dogs, being petted/feet touched, being in control of another person out of sight for 2-3 mins, and how they handle walkers/wheelchairs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck Sonic!

I found that with both the CGC and therapy dog test, Piper did better when she was tired. I was hoping for her to get a good nights sleep before the CGC but we were unexpectedly out late the night before and she did better than she had ever done before! She was perfect on everything. I did the same with the therapy test, although she did not end up passing (was skittish around wheelchair and walker) she did do very well on all the other parts.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Good for you, I'm in your boat. Timmy's been taking obedience classes since he's been 15 weeks old. I wanted to try therapy work with him but I think he's a bit of a scaredy cat. I am going to do the CGC test just for kicks and decide how to proceed later. He might be more of a Rally guy, which I never would have even considered a year ago, but it's fun. Is it true what hear that they need to be bathed within 24 hours every TDI visit? If so, that another strike against us. Anyway just rambling and relax, Sonic sounds like he's ready to go and your nervousness might be picked up by him.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm so excited for you. You'll be fine. Just make sure to make it fun and more a scarry thing. Good luck!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Good luck, Linda and Sonic. I'm sure you'll both do fine. Calm down, Linda, as you still have some time from now until May 1st, and you don't want Sonic to catch your nerves. As you know, these Havs are very intuitive and tuned in to our feelings.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Everyone!

Sonic's test is scheduled for the evening, so I am debating taking him to daycare for a few hours that day to wear him out some. I've heard a lot of trainers say its a good idea before any big test. They also told me that the wheelchair and walker seem to bother a lot of dogs, but Sonic has been around them and doesn't react (my husbands' grandfather is in a wheelchair and my dad had to use a walker and then cane for a while right after we got Sonic). Are you planning on trying to test Piper again?

As for Timmy, I'd definitely try the CGC first - he may surprise you. That test also encompasses some loud noises/distractions that could scare dogs, so you can see how he reacts and make any decisions then. Rally looks fun too, I'm thinking of getting Aries into that or some Agility, at least just practice for fun and to give her something special of her own to work on with me. I haven't seen the bath requirement in any of the therapy materials I've seen so far, but have heard a lot of people do like to bathe them after visits. I'll have to ask the evaluator.

I actually think each time I practice and see him do so good, it takes a bit of my nervousness away. So that's my goal for the next month - practice, practice, practice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm excited for you!!! I'm sure Sonic will do great!! Kodi could do most of the things required, and I'm sure he'd get used to wheel chairs and walkers with a little exposure. I'm not sure about the "leave it" when someone is OFFERING the dog a treat, though... that seems kinda mean! Leaving something on the ground or a table is one thing, but when it is offered to them?


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

I know, I agree!! I asked about that item and the response I got was in case someone at the facility would try to offer the dog something they aren't supposed to have or would be allergic to. Which I guess could make sense, but I plan to have treats with me when I visit to pass out and let the patients give them to Sonic.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Most of the emphasis of Tim's obedience classes have been preparing for the CGC and TDI test. Our training center has wheel chairs, walkers and crutches the trainer uses on occasion to work with the dogs. Another reason my trainer said the "leave it" command was for was if someone dropped medication. I don't know if a dog would eat a pill, but you never know.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Sonic's test is scheduled for the evening, so I am debating taking him to daycare for a few hours that day to wear him out some. I've heard a lot of trainers say its a good idea before any big test. They also told me that the wheelchair and walker seem to bother a lot of dogs, but Sonic has been around them and doesn't react (my husbands' grandfather is in a wheelchair and my dad had to use a walker and then cane for a while right after we got Sonic). Are you planning on trying to test Piper again?
> 
> I actually think each time I practice and see him do so good, it takes a bit of my nervousness away. So that's my goal for the next month - practice, practice, practice.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's fantastic, Sonic will do great! Piper had very limited exposure to any type of medical equpment and they really came at her with the walker during the test. I should have prepared her better but I didn't realize what that part would be like. I would love to have her tested again. I think we may need to take another class first.

I would suggest the daycare on the day of the test if you can, I really do think it makes a difference.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Most of the emphasis of Tim's obedience classes have been preparing for the CGC and TDI test. Our training center has wheel chairs, walkers and crutches the trainer uses on occasion to work with the dogs. Another reason my trainer said the "leave it" command was for was if someone dropped medication. I don't know if a dog would eat a pill, but you never know.


I can TOTALLY understand teaching "leave it" for something that is dropped or on the floor. I think that is important for all dogs to know. It was the teaching "Leave it" when someone is OFFERING something to the dog that I don't understand.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Good for you! I'm sure it will go well but in any case it will be a good experience,try to keep it fun (I KNOW easier said than done!)


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> I can TOTALLY understand teaching "leave it" for something that is dropped or on the floor. I think that is important for all dogs to know. It was the teaching "Leave it" when someone is OFFERING something to the dog that I don't understand.


Well, not everyone knows that dogs can't have grapes/raisins, or chocolate. So someone may offer it to them without realizing it is bad for them. So it would be important for them to wait to take anything until given some kind of release command from the owner/handler.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> Well, not everyone knows that dogs can't have grapes/raisins, or chocolate. So someone may offer it to them without realizing it is bad for them. So it would be important for them to wait to take anything until given some kind of release command from the owner/handler.


It SHOULD be easier to handle the people.<g> I know dogs that have washed out of police dog training because they couldn't learn this. (there it is vital, because bad people try to poison police dogs on purpose!!!)

Not saying it an't be done, and obviously, if you want to pass the therapy dog test, it sounds like you have to teach it. But from the perspective of a dog owner who DOESN'T (at least right now) do therapy work, I'd much rather protect my dog from people than spend a lot of time on this. I don't want people even touching my dog without permission, let alone giving him food. Food is a reward for doing good work, not a hand-out.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I can finally update you all (we had our original test canceled and had to be wait listed to another one, which finally happened today). Sonic PASSED his therapy test tonight!!! Now we just have to have our vet certify the paperwork and submit it. I can't wait to start our visits!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

congratulations Linda. super super. Good for you two. :whoo: Down the road ,we want pics


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Sonic!!! Way to go 

I'm so glad your hard work paid off Now you can start putting smiles on faces that need them


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations. Great work. You must be very happy and anxious to get started.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats, Linda & Sonic! That's terrific!! Doesn't Ares get to be a therapy dog, too?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations Linda and Sonic! :clap2: I hope to follow in your footsteps with Leo someday.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! He was pretty wound up when we got there (it was a 50 minute car ride and we hit a ton of traffic), so I wasn't sure if we'd have much luck tonight. But he settled in pretty quickly once he realized we were there to 'work.'

I've went back and forth on if I was going to test Aries, she is a lot more timid and skittish around other people and dogs than Sonic ever was. I know she could pass the test with a bit of work, but I'm just not sure she would enjoy it nearly as much as I'm sure Sonic will.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! Sonic will bring smiles to faces of so many. Lily is TDI certified and she loves her visits with both young children and old folks alike. TDI is really good at sending emails when visits are requested. Just last week we went to the local University to help the students de-stress before finals. We both enjoy our visits with TDI Jump right in, the entire process will warm your heart as much as it brightens the day of those you visit.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

TDI visit at William Paterson University.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yeah!!! congratulations we hope to follow in your footsteps maybe in the fall!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I KNEW the two of you could do it! (without unfair interference!!!)


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats to Sonic and you. He looks very happy in the picture!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW that is really wonderful. :hug:


----------

